# our new baby girl



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Well we went to see her and she was perfect. 

The breeder got confused with her age originally told us she was 14 1/2 weeks old but when she checked she was actually born march 19 making her 21 weeks on tues if o calculated correctly. 

We get her nexr tues after we get back from vacation. 


Heres some.pics





























































no names yet open.to suggestions I like girly girl cutesy names rather than human names hence Baby-Love and my male I have is named Ninja anything thatll ring with that lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So happy to hear things went well!! She looks exactly like my little leo did when he was a pup. I think she is so so beautiful and I cannot wait for you to bring her home so we can see more pics. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo around her age! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Aw, shes so cute! you have a name yet?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so glad she is a fit for your family! I have been wondering how it went and hoping for the best! 
Looking forward to more pictures once you get her home!




Zorana1125 said:


> So happy to hear things went well!! She looks exactly like my little leo did when he was a pup. I think she is so so beautiful and I cannot wait for you to bring her home so we can see more pics.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She does look a lot like Leo as a pup!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Leo around her age!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LittlePixie said:


> Aw, shes so cute! you have a name yet?


No no names yet my finace is googling names now hes more excited than me sending all his buddies pics lmao


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have always liked the name Trinket  I was actually going to name my female that when I got her but it didnt seem to fit Gidget ;-)


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh, what a little babydoll she is. Hurry back from vacation, we want to see more of her!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't remember exactly but when he got neutered at 5.5 months, he weighed 3.5lbs and now he weighs 5lbs even. How much does she weigh now???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

She is adorable! I just want to ask those that would know. Is it normal to not get a pup from a breeder until they are that age? This pup is almost 6 months old. We just got one a week ago and she as 7 weeks. She will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Wishing she was a bit older. I am actually afraid of not doing right by her.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats! She is stunning!



LeeAnnBee said:


> She is adorable! I just want to ask those that would know. Is it normal to not get a pup from a breeder until they are that age? This pup is almost 6 months old. We just got one a week ago and she as 7 weeks. She will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Wishing she was a bit older. I am actually afraid of not doing right by her.


Most responsible breeders don't let chi pups go before 10-12 weeks at the earliest (at least in the USA and Canada, Europe seems different). Toby came home at 14 weeks, Rocky came home at 20 weeks. Chi pups are so tiny that the extra time allows them to get bigger. And it gives more time for them to spend with their litter mates. Bigger dog breeds go home at 8 weeks, but it's a bit early for Chis. You already have your girl, so no need to worry about it now. You know for next time. In many states in the USA it is illegal to sell a pup before 8 weeks. Just wanted to let you know since I don't know where you are from. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

We are in Missouri. It is illegal for them to go before 8 weeks but she did anyways. She is not a breeder but has chis and one got pregnant. I also have a chi/rat terrier mix that is 6 years old. We got her when she was 7 weeks old...she was bigger and seemed sturdier.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is adorable. I love pups with a black mask. I would be so excited it might be hard to enjoy vacation!


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Gahhhh that face! I don't know how you went on vacation and didn't just skip it and take her home! What a cutie patootie! Maybe call her Coco-Chanel? Or Gucci? I like Pixel for a Chi' name, because Chis are tiny just like a pixel! And you could call her Pixie or Pix for short!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

What a sweetie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> I can't remember exactly but when he got neutered at 5.5 months, he weighed 3.5lbs and now he weighs 5lbs even. How much does she weigh now???
> 
> I dont have an exact current weight on her breeder is taking her to the vet this tues to have her weighed and microchipped. Ill let you know she think 2lbs or just under
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





LeeAnnBee said:


> She is adorable! I just want to ask those that would know. Is it normal to not get a pup from a breeder until they are that age? This pup is almost 6 months old. We just got one a week ago and she as 7 weeks. She will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Wishing she was a bit older. I am actually afraid of not doing right by her.


Regularly its 12+ weeks that being said I got ninja at 7 weeks and he was fine. Shes quite small so we dont mind her age 4 1/2 months is still young.


Jayda said:


> She is adorable. I love pups with a black mask. I would be so excited it might be hard to enjoy vacation!


I love the black mask the most I was hoping she would have one the pic the breeder sent was an old pic of her at 7 weeks she was a lot darker in the pic sables change so much. My finace is more excited thab I am saying he doesnt even wanna gonaway now lol


Sorry for the million spelling mistakes my s4 screen is smashed its hardnto notice some mistakes lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is adorable! I love the name Cricket.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats!! I love her!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is darling! Congrats! I'm no help with names. :lol:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

She's a proper little cutie-pie! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Congrats on your new puppy, she's absolutely adorable!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I bet you want to cancel your holiday and just take her home, don't you? She is so adorable!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is very cute!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

OMG, how sweet!! She's beautiful. How about calling her BB (beautiful Baby)


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

She's adorable Sherri  
I will look forward to seeing pics of her.
I am no help with names either. Maybe pick a few
that you like and set up a poll of some sort and we
can help you decide


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh goodness she's soooooo stinkin' CUTE!!!! I Love sables....they are gorgeous!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww what a beautiful little princess! :love5:

I wish you lots of happiness with her Sherri, please post more pics when you get a chance.


As for names...Topaz popped into my head when I saw her...or is that too "exotic dancer" like? hehe :coolwink:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's precious! Congratulations.


----------

